

Ask HN: Does a self hosted Google Spreadsheet like tool exist for NASA? - rwitoff

NASA&#x2F;JPL&#x27;s engineering data is heavily regulated and it&#x27;s not legal to store our data on unapproved (ITAR&#x2F;EAR) servers.  It&#x27;s 2013 and there&#x27;s got to be a simple, browser based way for engineers to collaboratively share &amp; work with numbers.  Emailing spreadsheets, clunky webpages or complex 3rd party models can&#x27;t be the only options.
======
caw
I'm not a huge fan of Sharepoint, but I'm pretty sure you can do some basic at
least view of Excel files in Sharepoint. Alternatively, you can share the
documents out with a read/write lock.

I'm not aware of any other products that support it. You could try out this
Stack Exchange answer: [http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/16072/web-
based-o...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/16072/web-based-office-
suite-not-in-the-cloud)

~~~
rwitoff
From that list, etherpad looks like the most promising open source & self
hosted solution. We'll give this a shot soon. Thanks.

